# CPC-P-A looking for Externship, Entry level coding Position



## kritipathak (Apr 11, 2014)

*KRITI PATHAK*
118 - A Eatoncrest Dr , Eatontown, NJ 07724 , H:732-389-0109, drkritipathak9@gmail.com

*Objective*
To obtain employment as a Medical Billing and Coding Specialist utilizing knowledge of medical terminology, insurance policies and extensive knowhow of CPT and ICD-9 coding techniques 

*Relevant Certifications*
Certified Professional Coder - Payer (CPC-P-A) - AAPC
Medical Billing and Coding Certificate - Penn Foster Career School 

*Skill Highlights*

-	Maintain strict confidentiality
-	Strong planning skills
-	Technical expertise
-	Strong work ethic
-	Deadline-driven 
-	Exercise good judgment
-	Extensive anatomy/physiology knowledge
-	Electronic Medical Record (EMR) software
-	ICD-9 coding
-	CPT and HCPCS coding

*Special Knowledge
* 
-	CPT
-	Medical terminology
-	Anatomy
-	Code Assignment ICD-9-CM
-	Payment Methodologies 
-	Surgery and Modifiers 
-	Coding Guidelines 
-	HIPPA Compliance 
-	HCPCS Level II



*Educational Qualifications*


Medical Billing and Coding Certificate - 2013
Penn Foster Career School

Masters of Science (Forensic Science) - 2011
National Institute of Criminology and Forensic Science (NICFS), Delhi, India

Bachelors of Dental Surgery(BDS) - 2008
ITS-CDSR (Centre for Dental Studies and Research), Ghaziabad, UP, India

PG diploma in Hospital Administration( PGDHA) - 2008
Apollo Hospitals Group - Medvarsity , India


----------

